# Intermittent Fasting



## Nok (Dec 4, 2012)

Man. I am on day 5 of this shit and i love it!

I am doing 19/5. 

Anyone else tried/trying it??


----------



## supaman23 (Dec 4, 2012)

I've been doing it for a few months now. I eat between 1pm and 8pm approximately, depending on how strict I am with my diet. On the weekends, I may stray away from it a bit and overindulge. I really like it for the convenience and the health benefits.

 I didn't notice any drop in performance or having any issues maintaining my muscle mass compared to the "eating every 3 hours scam". I will never go back to that torture.


----------



## Nok (Dec 5, 2012)

Lost 8 pounds in 5 days. Wtf?? I'm trying to GAIN weight


----------



## vicious 13 (Dec 5, 2012)

Your trying to gain weight by fasting? Genius


----------



## supaman23 (Dec 5, 2012)

Nok said:


> Lost 8 pounds in 5 days. Wtf?? I'm trying to GAIN weight



It's just bloat and water weight/fat I'm sure. Are you on cycle?


----------



## Nok (Dec 5, 2012)

supaman23 said:


> It's just bloat and water weight/fat I'm sure. Are you on cycle?



Yeah. I got about 2 weeks left of a 12 week test cycle. 

I'm back at my starting weight, but still significantly bigger. Hmmm


----------



## supaman23 (Dec 5, 2012)

Nok said:


> Yeah. I got about 2 weeks left of a 12 week test cycle.
> 
> I'm back at my starting weight, but still significantly bigger. Hmmm



IF works for cutting or bulking. You WILL lose some weight at first but it won't be muscle as long as you are getting in your daily calories.

IF is geared towards losing fat and clean bulking, that's why you will lose some weight at first when you switch from a high carbs all day eating diet.

The only way to know if you are losing muscle is if the weights you lift in the gym are dropping. If they're not, you're good.


----------



## Nok (Dec 5, 2012)

Man i panicked and said fuck it. Lol. Im gonna just continue eating like a horse all day until after pct. 

After my body has recovered i'll use IF to cut i guess


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 5, 2012)

supaman23 said:


> IF works for cutting or bulking. You WILL lose some weight at first but it won't be muscle as long as you are getting in your daily calories.
> 
> IF is geared towards losing fat and clean bulking, that's why you will lose some weight at first when you switch from a high carbs all day eating diet.
> 
> *The only way to know if you are losing muscle is if the weights you lift in the gym are dropping*. If they're not, you're good.



I dont agree at all...Growth doesn't mean strength...I've seen skinny cut dudes curling 50-60lb DB's for reps...and I've seen swole ass dudes curling 30-40lb DB's....not only that I think I'm growing and I have days that are up and down...I dont think muscle fatigue means you're losing size.


----------



## supaman23 (Dec 6, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I dont agree at all...Growth doesn't mean strength...I've seen skinny cut dudes curling 50-60lb DB's for reps...and I've seen swole ass dudes curling 30-40lb DB's....not only that I think I'm growing and I have days that are up and down...I dont think muscle fatigue means you're losing size.



What you explained has nothing to do with what I said.
How does comparing "how much a skinny dude is curling with what a swole dude is curling" has anything to do with someone dropping his PRs??
If you are going up in your lifts, that means that, at least, you are maintaining your muscle mass and not losing it.
And muscle fatigue is related to glycogen storage, not muscle strength. What this means is that if your glycogen stores are depleted, you may not be able to push "the same weight" for "as many reps" as you usally are capable of. So you might only get 5-6 reps instead of 8-10. But this won't affect the maximum weight you can lift for 1-5 reps (which is the strength rep range and not the endurance rep range which is usually 6-8 reps and up)


----------



## supaman23 (Dec 6, 2012)

Nok said:


> Man i panicked and said fuck it. Lol. Im gonna just continue eating like a horse all day until after pct.
> 
> After my body has recovered i'll use IF to cut i guess



It's up to you which diet you wanna follow but know that the mirror don't lie. I actually looked bigger after I dropped 5 pounds when I started IF. Why? Cause I got more seperation between my muscles so it gave the illusion that they are bigger.

Point is, don't rely too much on the scale and go by what you see in the mirror.


----------



## Nok (Dec 6, 2012)

supaman23 said:


> It's up to you which diet you wanna follow but know that the mirror don't lie. I actually looked bigger after I dropped 5 pounds when I started IF. Why? Cause I got more seperation between my muscles so it gave the illusion that they are bigger.
> 
> Point is, don't rely too much on the scale and go by what you see in the mirror.



I agree 100%. The mirror is the best way for me to judge my progress. 

All the scale does is piss me off lol


----------



## XYZ (Dec 6, 2012)

supaman23 said:


> I've been doing it for a few months now. I eat between 1pm and 8pm approximately, depending on how strict I am with my diet. On the weekends, I may stray away from it a bit and overindulge. I really like it for the convenience and the health benefits.
> 
> I didn't notice any drop in performance or having any issues maintaining my muscle mass compared to the "*eating every 3 hours scam*". I will never go back to that torture.




That seems a bit harsh doesn't it?

There are pros and cons of ANY diet, you have to pick what works best for you as no two individuals are the same.


----------



## Nok (Dec 6, 2012)

This isnt really a diet... It's more of an eating regime i think... Right??


----------



## XYZ (Dec 6, 2012)

Nok said:


> This isnt really a diet... It's more of an eating regime i think... Right??



You can "call it" whatever you want.  Media and society would call it a "diet".  

I know guys who swear by it and other who can't stand it, one way or the other what is really "correct"?

Personally, I see how it saves a lot of time with not having to make and eat 6-7 times a day.  On the other hand I wonder how does the body possibly process and absorb 200-300g of protein in that time frame?


----------



## supaman23 (Dec 6, 2012)

XYZ said:


> That seems a bit harsh doesn't it?
> 
> There are pros and cons of ANY diet, you have to pick what works best for you as no two individuals are the same.




You are right. I should have been more specific and phrased it as "the eating every 3 hours scam that is being recommended to the average joe and casual BBer".

I am sure that Pro BBers who eat 5000+ kcal per day won't be able to fit all that food in just 6-8 hours window. Plus they need to supplement their Slin shots with food/carbs throughout the day, so IF isn't a viable option for them.

But why I said eating every 3 hours isn't required is because it's not based on any scientific research. We don't go catabolic if we don't eat for a few hours. Eating a big solid meal will continue to feed our body for hours and hours, not just for 2-3 hours etc... Well you get the picture.


----------



## supaman23 (Dec 6, 2012)

Nok said:


> This isnt really a diet... It's more of an eating regime i think... Right??



Right. It's called a regime or protocol cause it tells you when to eat and when not to eat. It doesn't tell you what or how much to eat.


----------



## XYZ (Dec 6, 2012)

supaman23 said:


> You are right. I should have been more specific and phrased it as "*the eating every 3 hours scam *that is being recommended to the average joe and casual BBer".
> 
> I am sure that Pro BBers who eat 5000+ kcal per day won't be able to fit all that food in just 6-8 hours window. Plus they need to supplement their Slin shots with food/carbs throughout the day, so IF isn't a viable option for them.
> 
> But why I said eating every 3 hours isn't required is because it's not based on any scientific research. We don't go catabolic if we don't eat for a few hours. Eating a big solid meal will continue to feed our body for hours and hours, not just for 2-3 hours etc... Well you get the picture.




Well, I don't know what type of background you have (if any) but someone I hired to do my cutting diet in the past has told me a number of times that eating multiple times a day is a much better option for you.  

Seeing that your body needs to work harder (increase in metabolism) everytime you eat for digestion, it seems to make logical sense to me.  It also makes sense in the aspect that I do not see how it is possible for your body to absorb and process 200-300g of protein in one small time frame.  That would be approx. 40oz. of chicken in one time frame.........no thanks.


----------



## supaman23 (Dec 6, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Well, I don't know what type of background you have (if any) but someone I hired to do my cutting diet in the past has told me a number of times that eating multiple times a day is a much better option for you.
> 
> Seeing that your body needs to work harder (increase in metabolism) everytime you eat for digestion, it seems to make logical sense to me. It also makes sense in the aspect that I do not see how it is possible for your body to absorb and process 200-300g of protein in one small time frame. That would be approx. 40oz. of chicken in one time frame.........no thanks.



My background is that I research all kinds of diets and training programs *and *try them myself before drawing conclusions.

Like I said in my previous post, I completely agree with you that if you have a lot of food to eat, IF may not be a good "diet" for you.

Additionally, not all diets agree with everyone. Some people might have better results on the traditional diet plans (eating 5-6 meals spread throughout the day).

Absorbtion wise, I feel less bloated and better in every way on IF. I actually had more issues with the regular diet. I can get 150-200g of protein in those 6-8 hours just fine. I can get more if I wanted to.

Regarding the "increase in metabolism everytime you eat" theory (which is the thermogenic effect of food digestion), I read so much about it and everything I read said that there is no clear indication in the studies done about how much it really is (quantify it) and if it is indeed translated into weight/fat loss. If I'm wrong, please show me a study that confirms it cause I haven't found any.


----------



## XYZ (Dec 6, 2012)

supaman23 said:


> *My background is that I research all kinds of diets and training programs and try them myself before drawing conclusions.
> *
> Like I said in my previous post, I completely agree with you that if you have a lot of food to eat, IF may not be a good "diet" for you.
> 
> ...



I can see where this is going so I'll just stop right here.


----------



## supaman23 (Dec 6, 2012)

XYZ said:


> I can see where this is going so I'll just stop right here.




Haha, Why???

Seriously though, was I out of line? I was just exchanging knowledge and trying to see if I can learn something new. I like informative discussions.


----------



## XYZ (Dec 6, 2012)

supaman23 said:


> Haha, Why???
> 
> Seriously though, was I out of line? I was just exchanging knowledge and trying to see if I can learn something new. I like informative discussions.



 It just seems very clear to me how this is going to end after reading through some of your other posts, and no you're not out of line.


----------



## supaman23 (Dec 6, 2012)

XYZ said:


> It just seems very clear to me how this is going to end after reading through some of your other posts, and no you're not out of line.



Alright then. Well everyone has their preferences and what works for them. My advice is pick one plan and stick with it and see if it works for you.

So regarding the topic of this thread, if someone is frustrated with the traditional diet and isn't getting the results he wants, there are other options out there and one of them might work better for you. IF is one of them.

On another note, I just found out about the carb-backloading diet and it seems very interesting and promising. I might give it a try in a few days, so stay tuned


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 6, 2012)

XYZ said:


> someone I hired to do my cutting diet in the past has told me a number of times that eating multiple times a day is a much better option for you.
> 
> Seeing that your body needs to work harder (increase in metabolism) everytime you eat for digestion, it seems to make logical sense to me.  It also makes sense in the aspect that I do not see how it is possible for your body to absorb and process 200-300g of protein in one small time frame.  That would be approx. 40oz. of chicken in one time frame.........no thanks.


Multiple meals (referring to the 6 meals a day) is more for comfort. Not anything else. While that feeding protocol is still recommended largely, there are plenty of people that don't believe in it. For example on this very site Built has posted this and explained it several times: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/146832-new-girl-needing-advice.html#post2536674

I've been doing IF for the past 2 years on 3 meals a day on 16/8 window with no issues. I like it and it works for me.


----------



## supaman23 (Dec 6, 2012)

BulkMeUp said:


> Multiple meals (referring to the 6 meals a day) is more for comfort. Not anything else. While that feeding protocol is still recommended largely, there are plenty of people that don't believe in it. For example on this very site Built has posted this and explained it several times: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/146832-new-girl-needing-advice.html#post2536674
> 
> I've been doing IF for the past 2 years on 3 meals a day on 16/8 window with no issues. I like it and it works for me.



Nice to hear from a fellow IFer 

What type of diet are you running on IF?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 7, 2012)

supaman23 said:


> Nice to hear from a fellow IFer
> 
> What type of diet are you running on IF?




I'm not a morning person so I workout after after work. I do 2 meals pre wo and 1 post wo. Works for me as, like Martin, I'm not a breakfast person either.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 7, 2012)

how tall are you supaman?


----------



## XYZ (Dec 7, 2012)

BulkMeUp said:


> Multiple meals (referring to the 6 meals a day) is more for comfort. Not anything else. While that feeding protocol is still recommended largely, there are plenty of people that don't believe in it. For example on this very site Built has posted this and explained it several times: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/146832-new-girl-needing-advice.html#post2536674
> 
> I've been doing IF for the past 2 years on 3 meals a day on 16/8 window with no issues. I like it and it works for me.



I'm no diet expert, and never claimed to be that's why I hired someone.  My diet knowledge isn't very good.

I've done it both ways, I just like eating less more often.....but, that's just me.

If IF works for you great.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 7, 2012)

BulkMeUp said:


> Multiple meals (referring to the 6 meals a day) is more for comfort. Not anything else. While that feeding protocol is still recommended largely, there are plenty of people that don't believe in it. For example on this very site Built has posted this and explained it several times: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/146832-new-girl-needing-advice.html#post2536674
> 
> I've been doing IF for the past 2 years on 3 meals a day on 16/8 window with no issues. I like it and it works for me.




would you care to define "works for me"?

could you post a pic of your physique?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 7, 2012)

XYZ said:


> I've done it both ways, I just like eating less more often.....but, that's just me.


If it works for you then great because it is all about finding out what works for oneself. But when you say "eating multiple times a day is a much better option for you", thats different.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 7, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> would you care to define "works for me"?
> 
> could you post a pic of your physique?


I like the protocol as I'm not a breakfast person. I've found best results especially in cutting using IF than the 6 meals a day. Also I found that the 6 meals became a pain especially on weekends. I always had to schedule things and figure out when to eat next and social life became restricted.

However, Martin Berkhan on his leangains.com site does say that it may not suit everyone and he also says that he doesn't claim that it is the best protocol. There are other diet protocols that could get you good results as well. So it is a question of finding what you like and can live with. Hence in my case IF "works for me"

This pic was taken in mar this year at 11-12% bf. First time I saw my abs.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 7, 2012)

BulkMeUp said:


> I like the protocol as I'm not a breakfast person. I've found best results especially in cutting using IF than the 6 meals a day. Also I found that the 6 meals became a pain especially on weekends. I always had to schedule things and figure out when to eat next and social life became restricted.
> 
> However, Martin Berkhan on his leangains.com site does say that it may not suit everyone and he also says that he doesn't claim that it is the best protocol. There are other diet protocols that could get you good results as well. So it is a question of finding what you like and can live with. Hence in my case IF "works for me"
> 
> This pic was taken in mar this year at 11-12% bf. First time I saw my abs.




i see


----------



## blergs. (Dec 7, 2012)

I think its crap myself.... to each his own...


----------



## supaman23 (Dec 7, 2012)

BulkMeUp said:


> I'm not a morning person so I workout after after work. I do 2 meals pre wo and 1 post wo. Works for me as, like Martin, I'm not a breakfast person either.



I'm not a morning person either. I wake up at around 8-9am, eat my first meal at 12-1pm, workout at 6pm then eat my 2nd meal after the gym. Sometimes I might eat a 3rd time at night. But this is cause I'm cutting/recomping. 
If I was bulking, which I haven't tried yet on IF, I might do the same as you and eat a 2nd meal before my workouts.


----------



## supaman23 (Dec 7, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> how tall are you supaman?



I'm 5'11 SD. I am happy with my shape so far except for my chest. I'm trying to improve it cause it needs it bad


----------



## supaman23 (Dec 7, 2012)

XYZ said:


> I'm no diet expert, and never claimed to be that's why I hired someone.  My diet knowledge isn't very good.
> 
> I've done it both ways, I just like eating less more often.....but, that's just me.
> 
> If IF works for you great.



I respect your opinion Sir. I have no issues with someone doing/recommending the "6 meals a day" diet plan.

But a lot of those people who use it make claims that it's the only way for a BBer to eat and that if 3 hours went by without eating anything, your body will go catabolic and burn muscle, which is a bullshit claim.


----------



## supaman23 (Dec 7, 2012)

I can put up pics but I don't wanna blow people away 

Kidding fellas, In a couple of month I'll post pics. I wanna finish up my current cycle first. Getting some LEAN GAINS with my first and current Tren cycle.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 7, 2012)

supaman23 said:


> I'm 5'11 SD. I am happy with my shape so far except for my chest. I'm trying to improve it cause it needs it bad




so you are 5'11, 185 pounds at 10-12% estimated?


----------



## supaman23 (Dec 8, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> so you are 5'11, 185 pounds at 10-12% estimated?



Yep, that's correct. Well I'm closer to 12-13% I think. I am not carrying a lot of muscle but look good regardless. I have veins coming out of my triceps, forearms and my back is even cut, striations in my delts and great muscle seperation in my arms. My chest is lacking though. The only thing that is making my BF% high is my core (although I do have visible abs) because of the lack of cardio (bad feet), bad genetics for losing fat and not training abs on a regular basis.

Like I said though I will post pics in january (mid to end) and you can see how I look. Hopefully I won't get bashed to the ground.

I respect your opinion though SD. You seem like good people.

P.S: I only started juicing not even 2 years ago (When I started I was 160lbs and a bit higher BF than now), and only had 2 successful cycles. I did a couple that were a fail due to fake gear or bad workouts/diet.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 8, 2012)

supaman23 said:


> Yep, that's correct. Well *I'm closer to 12-13%* I think. *I am not carrying a lot of muscle but look good regardless*. I have veins coming out of my triceps, forearms and my back is even cut, striations in my delts and great muscle seperation in my arms. My chest is lacking though. The only thing that is making my BF% high is my core (although I do have visible abs) because of the lack of cardio (bad feet), bad genetics for losing fat and not training abs on a regular basis.
> 
> Like I said though I will post pics in january (mid to end) and you can see how I look. Hopefully I won't get bashed to the ground.
> 
> ...





well now im really curious to see what this looks like


----------



## supaman23 (Dec 8, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> well now im really curious to see what this looks like



My high BF is a bit deceiving, cause if it weren't for the 3-5 pounds around my core that I need to lose I'd look ripped. if I hide my mid-section and you see the rest of me (my arms/shoulder/back/quads), you would think that I am sub 10% BF.

But in any case words are cheap, I'll post pics in a month or so and hopefully I won't dissapoint


----------



## LAM (Dec 8, 2012)

the only fasting the body needs is at night during sleep.  the long period of time with out ingesting food during sleep allows the insulin receptors on muscle cells to become more sensitive.

the problem I have with planned fasting is it allows cortisol levels to increase which is the most catabolic hormone in the human body.  keeping cortisol levels low is 2nd best to keeping insulin levels low and stable keeping the body in a anabolic state.

fasting is not a problem for those that use gear, it changes the equation completely.


----------



## XYZ (Dec 10, 2012)

supaman23 said:


> I respect your opinion Sir. I have no issues with someone doing/recommending the "6 meals a day" diet plan.
> 
> But a lot of those people who use it make claims that it's the only way for a BBer to eat and that if 3 hours went by without eating anything, your body will go catabolic and burn muscle, which is a bullshit claim.



Let it go.  You're not an expert, you said it yourself.  Just get off the soapbox and trying to shove it down the throats of others.  Thank you.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 10, 2012)

LAM said:


> the only fasting the body needs is at night during sleep.  the long period of time with out ingesting food during sleep allows the insulin receptors on muscle cells to become more sensitive.
> 
> the problem I have with planned fasting is it allows cortisol levels to increase which is the most catabolic hormone in the human body.  keeping cortisol levels low is 2nd best to keeping insulin levels low and stable keeping the body in a anabolic state..


Are you talking about fasting in general or Intermittent fasting as Martin Berkhan suggests?


----------



## supaman23 (Dec 10, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Let it go. You're not an expert, you said it yourself. Just get off the soapbox and trying to shove it down the throats of others. Thank you.



Thank you for your kind words but...

You said it yourself, you're not a nutrition specialist and you hired someone to take care of your diet. So you let it go first. You just had to poke didn't you? I had already stopped posting about this topic..


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 10, 2012)

supaman23 said:


> Thank you for your kind words but...
> 
> You said it yourself, you're not a nutrition specialist and you hired someone to take care of your diet. So you let it go first. You just had to poke didn't you? I had already stopped posting about this topic..



When you get sick of looking tall and rake thin, consider hiring a nutritionist as well


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't understand all this negativity towards IF especially coming from the mods. Did you guys even do any research into it? at least on this very site?

Here are a few examples from this site....




Prince said:


> Intermittent, low-carbohydrate diets ? more effective than standard diets by Michelle Bosmier (NaturalNews) A new study coming from a team of scientists at the Genesis Prevention Center, University Hospital in South Manchester, England reveals that intermittent, low-carb diets are more efficient in reducing weight and insulin blood levels than regular diets. High levels of insulin [...]
> Read More...





Prince said:


> An Objective Look at Intermittent Fasting By Alan Aragon & Ryan Zielonka Over time, the ancient practice of fasting seems to periodically find its way into modern fitness subcultures. Despite its purported physiological and psychological benefits, scientific data is far from unanimously supporting it. Are there any physiological advantages to increasing or decreasing meal frequency? [...]
> 
> *Read More...*






Prince said:


> Intermittent fasting promotes brain health by Michelle Bosmier (NaturalNews) According to a new study carried out at the National Institute on Aging in Baltimore, fasting for one or two days each week may help improve the condition of individuals suffering from Alzheimer?s and Parkinson?s. Researchers have found that stopping nearly all food intake for short [...]
> Read More...






Built said:


> BTW, *Martin Berkhan addressed the 1997 study on his site,* under myths: Intermittent fasting diet for fat loss, muscle gain and health: Diet Mythology. (See Myth 5)





sassy69 said:


> *There's no rule that says you have to eat 6 small meals. 3 meals, 6 meals, *whatever - doesn't matter - no impact on your ability to efficiently metabolize food.
> 
> You might check out Intermittent Fasting (IF) - Search in the Diet forum here for some of the discussions and also check out the definitive website:  Intermittent fasting diet for fat loss, muscle gain and health. I also see John Berardi (I like this guy!) has a free e-book (Intermittent Fasting | John Berardi Intermittent Fasting Free E-book)
> 
> ...






Merkaba said:


> *For cutting I prefer to go low carb and or intermittent fasting until later in the day*...then get my calories and carbs later in the day around the workout or ckd style and carb up on the weekend. I'm a carb junkie so I have to keep them low or I'll nibble all day. I'm currently doing a mix of Intermittent fasting, TKD and CKD.




And last but not the least...
Intermittent fasting diet for fat loss, muscle gain and health: Client results


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 11, 2012)

BulkMeUp said:


> I don't understand all this negativity towards IF especially coming from the mods. Did you guys even do any research into it? at least on this very site?



The issue is related to some skinny n00b stating eating 5-6 times a day is bunk 'bro-science'


----------



## _LG_ (Dec 11, 2012)

Skinny noob^^^


----------



## Tris10 (Dec 11, 2012)

It got quiet in here


----------



## Robert Parrish (Dec 17, 2012)

Does one still do the (same) IF routine on non-lifting days?  As I'm doing it, biggest (& 1st) meal is right after noonish lifting session, then taper off calories on next two meals.  Best I can figure is keep hourly eating routine the same, but eat less at each meal on non-lifting days.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 18, 2012)

Robert Parrish said:


> Does one still do the (same) IF routine on non-lifting days?  As I'm doing it, biggest (& 1st) meal is right after noonish lifting session, then taper off calories on next two meals.  Best I can figure is keep hourly eating routine the same, but eat less at each meal on non-lifting days.


You are doing it right.

Martin says he is not very strict on the biggest meal being the first meal on off days. If you have family obligations, for example, then you may prefer to have dinner as your largest meal. But if you don't have any restriction, then it is ideal to have the first as the biggest meal.

And yes, maintain a similar feeding window throughout the week.


----------



## Lorenzokk (Mar 5, 2013)

Well I eat between 3pm and 7pm approximately based, on how tight I am with my diet plan. On the
 saturdays and sundays, I may stray away from it a bit and overindulge. I really like it for the comfort
 and the wellness advantages.


----------



## Lorenzokk (Mar 11, 2013)

Lorenzokk said:


> Well I eat between 3pm and 7pm approximately based, on how tight I am with my diet plan. On the saturdays and sundays, I may stray away from it a bit and overindulge. I really like it for the comfort
> and the wellness advantages.


San mateo personal trainer


----------



## Hill Mart (Apr 2, 2013)

To me, a diet plan without testoturbo, the bodybuilding supplement is just another day without the perfect workout! I got it at explicitnutrition.com


----------



## mastamixin (May 23, 2013)

IF works for me but is def not for everyone


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 23, 2013)

I have fasted plenty of times. Its all about still consuming some whey shakes and BCAA's so your body feels like its flushed. A good thing to do is to drink a lot of water and eat next to none for a few days while still consuming whey shakes.


----------



## Gorm (May 23, 2013)

Great to see this topic show up as I just started IF about a week ago. I have no where near the bodyfat % a lot of you guys have. I am probably around 20-25%. Since I started IF about a week ago I have lost 2 inches off my waist, no shit. I put on some dress pants for work one day and was shocked. 

I work a graveyard shift so I sleep from 8am-4pm, then I work out fasted. After my workout I eat during a four hour window before I have to go back to work, about 6:30pm-10:30pm. I have a couple low calorie whey shakes during my fasted part of the day (110-150 Cal each).

I know Cardio is important but with what little time I have to begin with, I'm gonna lift. I jog to and from my gym that's only 10 minutes each way, and that's it right now.


----------



## dave 236 (May 23, 2013)

Hill Mart said:


> To me, a diet plan without testoturbo, the bodybuilding supplement is just another day without the perfect workout! I got it at explicitnutrition.com



Spam^^^

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bonerstomp (May 23, 2013)

Why would you fast and starve your muscles of nutrients dude


----------



## theCaptn' (May 24, 2013)

Bonerstomp said:


> Why would you fast and starve your muscles of nutrients dude



It's fashionable for men to fit into skinny girls jeans these days


----------



## _LG_ (May 24, 2013)

^^^has used intermittent fasting


----------



## theCaptn' (May 24, 2013)

Two of yoar legs wouldn't match one of mine little man


----------



## _LG_ (May 24, 2013)

Lets measure.  Can I include my junk?


----------



## theCaptn' (May 24, 2013)

Sounds like I'm gonna lose.


----------



## _LG_ (May 24, 2013)

^^ has seen my junk


----------



## theCaptn' (May 24, 2013)

^^^ like a baby's arm holding an apple


----------

